# Screenshot in Develop module



## haddock (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello,

I edit my pictures in LR5 on a Mac. While applying Sharpening/Detail to pictures while viewing  in grayscale I want to take a screenshot.
How can I do this?

Cheers


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...t-screenshot-quot-on-Windows-or-Mac-computers

PS...if you're now running LR5 on a Mac, could you update your profile? Thanks.


----------



## haddock (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you Jim,
and I was updating my profile right after posting!

Cheers.


----------



## haddock (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

Let me be more specific about my screenshot requirement:
On Mac when sharpening in LR5 , pressing the "option" tab displays the picture in grayscale.
I want to take a screenshot in this grayscale format.
In effect while sharpening in LR the following tabs will be pressed,
Option+Cursor+Shift+Command+3

But by doing this I am not able to get the said screenshot.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2014)

Is the greyscale that you get through holding alt/opt+click&hold on the slider any different to the greyscale you would get by pressing just the V key? I don't know for certain, they look pretty similar to me....maybe John Beardsworth is around, he would know for sure. If it was, you could make your adjustment, then press V, take the screenshot, press V again.

Alternatively, is there a "Print Screen" option on a Mac? Alt+Click&Hold+Print Screen produces the desired result on Windows....


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2014)

I use a 3rd party app instead of the instructions given in the Tips & Tricks.  The app is  InstantShot
https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23605/instantshot!

It in addition to the standard screen window capture, there is a delay capture.  After selecting the capture window, there is a 60 sec delay which give you time to open menus, make changes etc.


----------



## haddock (Apr 11, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Is the greyscale that you get through holding alt/opt+click&hold on the slider any different to the greyscale you would get by pressing just the V key? I don't know for certain, they look pretty similar to me....maybe John Beardsworth is around, he would know for sure. If it was, you could make your adjustment, then press V, take the screenshot, press V again.
> 
> Alternatively, is there a "Print Screen" option on a Mac? Alt+Click&Hold+Print Screen produces the desired result on Windows....




Pressing V does show grayscale but cant take screenshot, but I have managed to figure it out.
Open a pic in LR, press option and make a single click on the slider, the pic goes to grayscale and allows you to take a screenshot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with command+shift+3 or 4

Thanks gents ,
cheers


----------

